# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grand Benelux

## τοξοτης

NAME: GRAND BENELUX
  IMO: 9227900
  VESSEL TYPE: VEHICLES CARRIER
  FLAG: ITALY
  PORT OF REGISTRY: PALERMO
  STATUS: IN SERVICE
  COMPANY: GRIMALDI LINES
  BUILDER: ULJANIK BRODOGRADILISTE PULA - CROATIA
  YEAR: 2001
  GROSS TONNAGE (GT): 37712
  LENGHT (m): 176,7
  BREADTH (m): 31,3
  DRAUGHT (m): 8,8
  SPEED (kn): 20,1
  POWER (kW): 11060
  LANE METRES: 3100
  CARS: 4632
  SISTER SHIPS: GRANDE PORTOGALLO / GRANDE SICILIA

http://www.merchantships.info/displa...album=7&pos=36

----------

